# Union or non-union?



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

If you can get in, and get work ......... go for it.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I say go for it, apply but don't quit your current job where you have work or hold your breath waiting to be accepted and start working union.


----------



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

In all reality you would be the one who would have to sign the 5 year contract and then endure the rigors. I think any one who has the option to work union should for the opportunities for education,retirement,H&W benefits.The ABC I hear have a decent education also and at this post can offer more persons employment(at a lower scale) The first step might be as easy as calling the local near your area and ask them these questions.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

BBQ said:


> If you can get in, and get work ......... go for it.





Jlarson said:


> I say go for it,


I wonder if Noah even noticed ............ :laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

BlueSpark said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm pretty new to the field. I'm a few months into my apprenticeship in CT. I've already graduated from a technical college. I'm currently registered with a non union company, and I like the work, but to make a long story short, I'd rather work for someone else. I'm considering joining the local union. Some tradesman that I've talked to, highly recommend that I join especially because I'm a female and that the pay is better. I've considered both possibilities, but I'm not entirely sure if starting over with the union is what's best for me.
> Are there any female electricians out there who can offer any advice? Honestly, I'd appreciate advice from ANYONE on here, but it would be nice to get a womans opinion, or anyone who works in CT.
> ...



Look here....http://www.ibewlocal35.org/


If you can get in and be working steady go for it..:thumbsup:


Welcome to the forum.....:thumbup:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

BBQ said:


> I wonder if Noah even noticed ............ :laughing:


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## BlueSpark (May 13, 2011)

@jlarson oh no! I wouldn't quit my current job unless I had something definite. I'm just trying to hang in there as they say

@Brother Noah I know it's a big commitment, and that's why I wanted to hear what others have to say. The union's benefits from what I know so far seem to be much better than what my company offers, which is what caught my interest in the first place. I'm just using the forum to gather info based on actual experiences. It's possible that a union rep would put the union in the most positive light, but may not tell me about any possible negative aspects, just like my current boss talks alot of smack about unions and says any electrician is far better off outside the union. 

However, I will definitely talk to someone at the local union with more specific questions. Thanks.


----------



## BlueSpark (May 13, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome, Harry304E!  Thank you for the link. I'll go check it out.


----------



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

BBQ said:


> I wonder if Noah even noticed ............ :laughing:


I know by your post that you might be under the impression I am biased(LOL) but now you ask if I am blind? Now please try not to hurt yourself while doing all that self back patting.(JOKE) Look we agree on many things that we do not wish others to understand for many different reasons, so we continue to play our family type games.Blue Spark even those who despise the union have respect for the capacity of those trained through our programs. I search for supervisor jobs on roadtechs and several ads require proof of completing our program. From a personal stance my retirement looks better than any one I know of that has worked without the benefit of a union to represent them. Welcome to the board, it is a good source for entertainment (yeah thats what I will call it)


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

At present you have 406 posts on this board. 347 have been in union topics. Are you an electrician? Do you do work or do you just spout union rhetoric all day and get a check for it?


----------



## Jupe Blue (Aug 18, 2008)

If you are a member of Facebook, post your question here:

https://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/group.php?gid=78064228783

Stay with your non-union job and apply to the union. Having real electrical experience will enhance your chances of getting in. In my local, they love to indenture people out the non-union program.

I think union is better for women. Pay equity, good benefits and an organization who is trying to recruit women to the trade. Some locals are more effective in recruiting women than others.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

Lets just have a d!ck measuring contest and end this debacle now before we get to page 68 and it becomes the same political debate it always does and Shunk or Dennis shuts it down anyway ...


----------



## Jupe Blue (Aug 18, 2008)

MF Dagger said:


> At present you have 406 posts on this board. 347 have been in union topics. Are you an electrician? Do you do work or do you just spout union rhetoric all day and get a check for it?


I would hope that if he got paid for it, he would have 8000 posts.


----------



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

MF Dagger said:


> At present you have 406 posts on this board. 347 have been in union topics. Are you an electrician? Do you do work or do you just spout union rhetoric all day and get a check for it?


I post on many boards but try not to go over board with it. If you have read my post you already know I am not a paid employee of IO, I earn my check doing electrical construction.(Its awesome) The last job I had was an outage at STP nuke in Texas.I do have an interest in the truth about unions something that escapes many with hate in their heart. Do you need help with an electrical problem? Just ask I am sure some one on this board can help you(hey I might could solve your issues myself) The first step is to admit you have a problem before the recovery can start.LOL you really crack me up, but I am sure you get that all the time.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Brother Noah said:


> I post on many boards but try not to go over board with it. If you have read my post you already know I am not a paid employee of IO, I earn my check doing electrical construction.(Its awesome) The last job I had was an outage at STP nuke in Texas.I do have an interest in the truth about unions something that escapes many with hate in their heart. Do you need help with an electrical problem? Just ask I am sure some one on this board can help you(hey I might could solve your issues myself) The first step is to admit you have a problem before the recovery can start.LOL you really crack me up, but I am sure you get that all the time.


 
You say this but you IGNORE the truth or aare to blind to see it?


----------



## Fibes (Feb 18, 2010)

BBQ said:


> I wonder if Noah even noticed ............ :laughing:


I don't think the words in your posts are crammed tight enough together nor do they ramble enough for him to have read them. :laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

I would carefully analyze the work situation before jumping into the union, or even non-union, before making a big decision like this.


----------



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

brian john said:


> You say this but you IGNORE the truth or aare to blind to see it?


So what is your point brian? Is it your intent to post that if a person does not frequent,answer and pose questions on other parts of this board that they somehow lack knowledge of the electrical field??? Is it your intent to avert conversation away from where you lack knowledge(unions) Maybe just out of frustration and anxiety of controlling you wish to go where you are more comfortable? Now if you feel your best answering and or posting on other forums then good for you.My wish is to help the workers get what they work for and to earn the contractors their fair share. Yes I am biased toward the unions because I feel without them here we would all suffer. Yes I admit unions have their problems as do all areas of life. I greatly appreciate the ideals the unions stand for. Now I do have time to post because I am unemployed but having other obligations leave me less time to enjoy our times together, what about you brian? I thought you were working? Are you typing while your at work?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Brother Noah said:


> So what is your point brian?


You are full of baloney. PLAIN AND SIMPLE and that's my point.

YOU IGNORE THE FACTS
YOU ARE BLIND TO UNION MISTAKES
AND YOU RAMBLE LIKE A DRUNK


> Is it your intent to post that if a person does not frequent,answer and pose questions on other parts of this board that they somehow lack knowledge of the electrical field???


My comment had NOTHING to do with your supposed knowledge or lack there of. My comment was about your blind love that I have contended since post one, will doom the unions.



> Is it your intent to avert conversation away from where you lack knowledge(unions) Maybe just out of frustration and anxiety of controlling you wish to go where you are more comfortable?


My lack of knowledge about unions? I have experience you will never have regarding unions. I worked open shop on union jobs, I worked in the union as a residential wireman and "A" journeyman, I worked on the management side. PLUS I do electrical work for a living. And while this is an unfair comment, the "BRO's" I have meant with your approach to union life, generally do not know their tushie from a whole in the ground when it comes to the trade. I could be wrong but you'll never be able to prove it here.

OH, NEC??? any ideas what those initials mean? And it is not NASTY ELECTRICAL CONTRACTOR, try again.




> Now I do have time to post because I am unemployed but having other obligations leave me less time to enjoy our times together, what about you brian? I thought you were working? Are you typing while your at work?


I am part of the evil empire, I slave drive the lower class into the trenches of hell, while I lay back sipping on my tea, posting here for your amusement.

I am sure at the halls across America you are touted as the great slayer of evil, saving the lives of brothers everywhere, from evils of capitalism. But when those hall doors slam and you walk down the street, the average man on the streets says "Who was that buffoon".


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

brian john said:


> OH, NEC??? any ideas what those initials mean? And it is not NASTY ELECTRICAL CONTRACTOR, try again.


 
That is the best thing I have seen posted on this site ever :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

brian john said:


> You are full of baloney. PLAIN AND SIMPLE and that's my point.
> 
> YOU IGNORE THE FACTS
> YOU ARE BLIND TO UNION MISTAKES
> ...


Hit a nerve did I?


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

Brother Noah said:


> Hit a nerve did I?


 
No I am pretty damn sure that he is like the rest of us.

Dumbfounded that you can be this stupid.

Is it booze or meth?

PS Thanks for actually posting something we can read


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Brother Noah said:


> Hit a nerve did I?


 
Not at all, I enjoy the back and forth banter, if you were a fervent anti union member I would do the same,:blink: :no:*NOT*!:no::blink:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Brother Noah said:


> Hit a nerve did I?


Well that may be the stupidest thing ever posted on a forum. :laughing:


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Every union thread is the same. Don't you guys ever get tired of preaching your beliefs to each other? Do you really think you can change the other persons opinion? I don't but carry on..... :laughing:


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

UNION!!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:  YEAH! Union!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

robnj772 said:


> No I am pretty damn sure that he is like the rest of us.
> 
> Dumbfounded that you can be this stupid.
> 
> ...


Now this thread was started by some one asking for advice but has turned into insecure people slinging unfounded insults. Brian just because you are jaded from your past union experience, that in itself does not mean Every person that supports the union the way I do is the same type of person you have dealt with in the past.I do not drink,smoke,chew,or do drugs.When I get a job I go to work prepared to earn the contractor their fair share.Yes I have also worked for an open shop under a union contractor both as an worker and supervisor, yes I have also worked residential for both sides. I lay no claim to owning my own union shop so you got me on that one. I do travel and work mostly with the tools, mainly because it has been more beneficial for my
family and I enjoy the life style of seeing the USA while earning a living. I will ask the original thread starter to forgive me for high jacking your thread. I hope you find your way and direction in life. Even if you decide not to stay union we do offer an awesome program.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Brother Noah said:


> Now this thread was started by some one asking for advice but has turned into insecure people slinging unfounded insults. Brian just because you are jaded from your past union experience, that in itself does not mean Every person that supports the union the way I do is the same type of person you have dealt with in the past.I do not drink,smoke,chew,or do drugs.When I get a job I go to work prepared to earn the contractor their fair share.Yes I have also worked for an open shop under a union contractor both as an worker and supervisor, yes I have also worked residential for both sides. I lay no claim to owning my own union shop so you got me on that one. I do travel and work mostly with the tools, mainly because it has been more beneficial for my
> family and I enjoy the life style of seeing the USA while earning a living. I will ask the original thread starter to forgive me for high jacking your thread. I hope you find your way and direction in life. Even if you decide not to stay union we do offer an awesome program.


Noah, you know when you post YOU turn the post into a mess. DON’T POST, case solved.:thumbsup:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Every union thread is the same. Don't you guys ever get tired of preaching your beliefs to each other? Do you really think you can change the other persons opinion? I don't but carry on..... :laughing:


Dennis this is like a train wreck and like a child I can’t stop looking. Noah makes it too easy.


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

All posts in union topics seem to end up with the same guys arguing about the same crap no matter what the original topic was. :no:


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

Brother Noah said:


> Now this thread was started by some one asking for advice but has turned into insecure people slinging unfounded insults. Brian just because you are jaded from your past union experience, that in itself does not mean Every person that supports the union the way I do is the same type of person you have dealt with in the past.I do not drink,smoke,chew,or do drugs.When I get a job I go to work prepared to earn the contractor their fair share.Yes I have also worked for an open shop under a union contractor both as an worker and supervisor, yes I have also worked residential for both sides. I lay no claim to owning my own union shop so you got me on that one. I do travel and work mostly with the tools, mainly because it has been more beneficial for my
> family and I enjoy the life style of seeing the USA while earning a living. I will ask the original thread starter to forgive me for high jacking your thread. I hope you find your way and direction in life. Even if you decide not to stay union we do offer an awesome program.


I got the first 3 words but then after that you just sound like charile brown's teacher Whaaah Whaaah Whaaah


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

brian john said:


> I am part of the evil empire, I slave drive the lower class into the trenches of hell, while I lay back sipping on my tea, posting here for your amusement.
> 
> ".


Well said...:thumbup::laughing::laughing:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Mr Rewire said:


> All posts in union topics seem to end up with the same guys arguing about the same crap no matter what the original topic was. :no:


I am not arguing, I am keeping Noah sane. Nothing I/we say or do will make a difference. So I just push the limits knowing some guys will spout totally ridiculous statements. Proving the point that the radical union members do more to hurt their cause than help it.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Now back to the OP’s question.

If this has been answered lets close this thread?

Those in favor, say I.


----------



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

brian john said:


> Now back to the OP’s question.
> 
> If this has been answered lets close this thread?
> 
> Those in favor, say I.


 Now those sound just like the words of a Brother?


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

Merit guys have more girth. Union guys are pencil d!cks. This thread however is dildos.


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

gold said:


> Merit guys have more girth. Union guys are pencil d!cks. This thread however is dildos.


Actually there was a study done and it turned out Union guys were on average 50% bigger then the Merit guys...... :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2: Seems like I cant find the link. :whistling2:


----------



## BlueSpark (May 13, 2011)

brian john said:


> Now back to the OP&#146;s question.
> 
> If this has been answered lets close this thread?
> 
> Those in favor, say I.


I! Thank you to everyone who offered some helpful input


----------

